
High Court Voids Routine Police Check of Hotel Registries - batguano
http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2015/06/22/us/ap-us-travel-supreme-court-hotel-registries.html?_r=0
======
batguano
Also discussed on Ars:

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/supreme-court-
dec...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/06/supreme-court-declares-
warrantless-searches-of-hotel-registries-illegal/)

